# constant barking when left outside shop



## Carlin7142 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Right the normal training is going well but past two times I've been to the shop and left Marley outside he just sits there barks all the way through till i return.
This is shock to me and new was wondering what can i start working on to reduce the behaviour? 
It doesn't bother me but i feel if i leave it he will start to think he can do it anywhere and even at home.
Thing is he doesn't bark at hone when I'm at work anymore, he did for the first fee weeks but he totally relaxed. The only reason i know this is because my neighbour works from home and i speak to him he did say he barks all day them it reduced bit by bit and now he don't even hear him which I'm happy about.

Just what could i do or work on to help the situation, its not like I'm leaving him for more than 5mins outside its in and out tbh.

Thanks


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So don't leave him outside shops! You risk having him stolen, attacked by passing dogs or tormented by ignorant humans. And what if he was so stressed he bit someone?

5 minutes is more than enough for any of these things to happen.


----------



## Carlin7142 (Jan 20, 2013)

Right tbh think that was silly answer....

Where i live its safe environment, cameras outside shop Tesco express, he's not aggressive never has been, he's tagged, there is proper dog parking area lol 

He never done it before that's what im asking for advise on.

He just being vocal for no reason he just sits there barks.....

There has never been dog stolen from here or any issues with other dogs, if there was i would be dealing with that type situation myself.

If it wasn't safe area or i knew he was at risk he would never be left outside.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Well look at it from the dogs perspective. You have tied him up in an unfamiliar place and then vanished out of sight. He is probably a bit panicked about you leaving him somewhere with strangers milling all around him, so he starts barking. Dogs don't generally bark "for no reason"; he is barking because he is stressed. You will find that most dogs would be uncomfortable in such a situation.

Cameras do not mean your dog won't get stolen. Dog theft is a HUGE, growing crime in this country, and dogs that are left in plain sight (aka tied up outside shops) are one of the easiest targets. All someone has to do is take 2 seconds to undo the lead and your dog is gone.


----------



## Carlin7142 (Jan 20, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Well look at it from the dogs perspective. You have tied him up in an unfamiliar place and then vanished out of sight. He is probably a bit panicked about you leaving him somewhere with strangers milling all around him, so he starts barking. Dogs don't generally bark "for no reason"; he is barking because he is stressed. You will find that most dogs would be uncomfortable in such a situation.
> 
> Cameras do not mean your dog won't get stolen. Dog theft is a HUGE, growing crime in this country, and dogs that are left in plain sight (aka tied up outside shops) are one of the easiest targets. All someone has to do is take 2 seconds to undo the lead and your dog is gone.


Now that's better answer and i fully understand what you saying.

We been going to the same shop for past four months now and its only past two times he has starting barking which is why i have asked the question.
What we can see nothing has change around where he sits and he can see me in the shop as its glass fronted so unless its because he can see me but cant get to me its strange one.
The only thing i know is little different is they have security guard at night he sits near the door so unless that is why he is barks but Marley had his back to the shop that's where the confusion is. I would thought if it was me he be facing the window and bark

I know stealing dogs is big thing but so far touch wood its never happened around us just yet, if it wasn't safe i wouldn't leave him.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

If I do it very occaisonally with mine, they actually get a stay command too so in a way they know why they have been left there. Fortunately the shop owner had actually parked his car close to it so they were slightly hidden from view of passing traffic. Amber only barked because there was a dog passing which was barking at her.


----------



## danielblackmore (May 29, 2012)

Carlin7142 said:


> Now that's better answer and i fully understand what you saying.
> 
> We been going to the same shop for past four months now and its only past two times he has starting barking which is why i have asked the question.
> What we can see nothing has change around where he sits and he can see me in the shop as its glass fronted so unless its because he can see me but cant get to me its strange one.
> ...


I would work on your 'Stay' for this, so at least he know your coming back. It may take some time but you can get to the point where your dog will stay for however long you are gone and is very obedient to it yet he knows you are coming back.

I personally would never leave my dog tied up outside a shop, even though nothing has happened, there is always a first time.

Dog crime is on the rise big time at the moment, and soon they will start targeting such areas like where you live where people do these kind of things as well.

Like others have said it will take 10 seconds for someone to unclip his lead and run off. There are some sick people around and I could never ever 'assume' that everything would be fine.

To each his own. Good luck with the stay


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Carlin7142 said:


> Now that's better answer and i fully understand what you saying.
> 
> We been going to the same shop for past four months now and its only past two times he has starting barking which is why i have asked the question.
> What we can see nothing has change around where he sits and he can see me in the shop as its glass fronted so unless its because he can see me but cant get to me its strange one.
> ...


Having his back to the shop when barking makes me think something could have happened on a previous occasion you'd left him there, and now he feels he has to guard the space around him.


----------



## Carlin7142 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, i never thought of that.

I usually tie him up and give him the sit command that's it. I don't treat him and perhaps that's what i could be the issue as any other time when we are training or when we on the walk he gets treat. Also its not long period i tend to get the paper or milk so its never been any longer than few mins.
Something happened i never heard or seen anything as i have always been able to see him outside. It could be anything, i have had him spook over floating plastic bag before where he would bot move but that was round the corner of the shop so unless that's the issue but that was weeks ago we been to shop before.

Thanks guys will give it the ideas ago see what changes

Atleast if he is barking i know he's still there


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> Having his back to the shop when barking makes me think something could have happened on a previous occasion you'd left him there, and now he feels he has to guard the space around him.


From the information you have given I'd agree with this, something happened while you were in the shop on a previous occasion and he no longer feels safe/comfortable being left there.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> So don't leave him outside shops! You risk having him stolen, attacked by passing dogs or tormented by ignorant humans. And what if he was so stressed he bit someone?
> 
> 5 minutes is more than enough for any of these things to happen.


This ^^^
And it's not a silly answer at all. On the contrary, very sensible.

You never know who is poking and prodding at your dog, which dweeb is letting their OTT dog bounce all over your tethered dog, who has been watching you tether your dog outside for several weeks and is waiting for an opportunity to take the dog (dog theft is on the rise big style).

He is barking because he is stressed. 
Do your shopping separately to walking him. Or bring someone else along to hold him outside so he feels safer and has someone supervising. You could always drive to your walking location and then leave him in the car with sufficient ventilation, water etc whilst you pop to the shops if you have to. 
That way you are not leaving him, vulnerable/defenceless to other people's potential stupidity (there's plenty of it) and he is safe and secure.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> Having his back to the shop when barking makes me think something could have happened on a previous occasion you'd left him there, and now he feels he has to guard the space around him.


I was thinking this myself. If the dog has been left previously without issue and the barking is a new thing then it makes me think something has happened which he didnt like.

I know for a fact if I left my dog tied up after about a minute he would start to bark as he would get panicked that I hadnt returned. I have had to leave my dogs tied up on a couple of occasions when i've need to nip to visitors centre toilets on a walk. It's quite disconcerting to be sat on the toilet and you can hear your dog barking frenziedly outside and there is nothing you can do about it!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> I have had to leave my dogs tied up on a couple of occasions when i've need to nip to visitors centre toilets on a walk.


I just snuck all 3 of mine in with me!! Although it was a bit cramped, TBH Id rather wet myself then leave them tied up outside...too many stories.
Like that poor elderly JRT that was left tied up outside a shop (in a safe area, with no history of crime), and someone took it away and threw it off a motorway overpass.
Plus if your dog is barking like a maniac then it can be seen as displaying threatening behaviour and reported as a dangerous dog....why risk any of these scenerios for the sake of a pint of milk or loaf of bread??


----------



## danielblackmore (May 29, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> I just snuck all 3 of mine in with me!! Although it was a bit cramped, TBH Id rather wet myself then leave them tied up outside...too many stories.
> Like that poor elderly JRT that was left tied up outside a shop (in a safe area, with no history of crime), and someone took it away and threw it off a motorway overpass.
> Plus if your dog is barking like a maniac then it can be seen as displaying threatening behaviour and reported as a dangerous dog....why risk any of these scenerios for the sake of a pint of milk or loaf of bread??


There are some really really sick people in the world. Its like the gangs supposidly going around stealing dogs for dog fighting. Makes me sick to the stomach


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I just snuck all 3 of mine in with me!! Although it was a bit cramped, TBH Id rather wet myself then leave them tied up outside...too many stories.
> Like that poor elderly JRT that was left tied up outside a shop (in a safe area, with no history of crime), and someone took it away and threw it off a motorway overpass.
> Plus if your dog is barking like a maniac then it can be seen as displaying threatening behaviour and reported as a dangerous dog....why risk any of these scenerios for the sake of a pint of milk or loaf of bread??


Lol, cant sneak all 3 of mine in with me! If I cant hold it, I gotta go i'm afraid! (although wouldnt tie them up outside a shop, a toilet sometimes is a necessity!)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Carlin7142 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Right the normal training is going well but past two times I've been to the shop and left Marley outside he just sits there barks all the way through till i return.
> This is shock to me and new was wondering what can i start working on to reduce the behaviour?
> ...


If he is facing in the direction of where you have gone, it could well be likely that he is anxious at being left, and its to get your attention and to get you to return for some reason.

If he is facing the opposite way, and barking at people and things going by, then I would say that its anxiety at being left and things/situations that are going on around him.

When it started is there anything that was happening out the ordinary before, Lorries or vans delivering that have made loud sounds especially large bangs, bin men, a large noisy lorry going past, Lots of noisy loud kids who could have spooked him, anything at all you can think of? Dogs learn by association good and bad things, and if he has had a fright or something has unnerved him whilst being there, it could be barking out of defence/anxiety/unsure behaviour.
Depending on his age if a pup, they can have a 2nd fear period between 6/14 months breeds and indiduals differ, during this they can also start reacting to sounds, sights and situations that didnt bother them before, especially too if something has spooked them or made them unsure in the same situation.

You could try working on a solid stay as a training exercise at home, re-inforcing it with praise and treats when he stays when told and only when he remains silent and relaxed until you return. You then may be able to utilise it in the situation again praising and treating when he stays and is quiet. I usually teach, wait until I call you, stay until return and come and get you.

One thing I would say though, is that dog thefts are on the increase, even from private gardens, and cars when dogs have been left unattended so there could always be an element of risk from theft it doesnt take long to walk off or grab a dog it has been known. Not only that if something has/did spook him and in panic he slipped his collar he could also be at risk from injury or harm or getting lost. Dont know where you live situation wise or where the shop is, but there could be an element of risk.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> So don't leave him outside shops! You risk having him stolen, attacked by passing dogs or tormented by ignorant humans. And what if he was so stressed he bit someone?
> 
> 5 minutes is more than enough for any of these things to happen.


This absolutely. I know of someone who left their 5 year old dog outside a shop, as usual. Heard a commotion outside and she had badly bitten a woman. Dog was PTS. No one will ever know whether or not the dog was taunted, had her tail trodden on, whatever. No one witnessed the actual circumstances (or would say they did) and of course the woman stated that it was unprovoked.


----------



## Jordansaurus (Jan 7, 2013)

Carlin7142 said:


> Right tbh think that was silly answer....
> 
> Where i live its safe environment, cameras outside shop Tesco express, he's not aggressive never has been, he's tagged, there is proper dog parking area lol
> 
> ...


Really, You think that is a silly answer! , People nowadays are having there dogs stolen right infront of their own eyes ! So what theres cctv, theres was cctv when a spaniel was stolen a couple of days ago, the bloke who stole him was caught on it. Theyve found the bloke now I think, But the poor dog is still nowhere to be found. And NEWSFLASH having your dog tagged or chipped does not stop them from being stolen does it !

Dont leave your dog outside any shop, EVER.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Carlin7142 said:


> Right tbh think that was silly answer....
> 
> Where i live its safe environment, cameras outside shop Tesco express, he's not aggressive never has been, he's tagged, there is proper dog parking area lol
> 
> ...


Dogs never do anything for no reason. You may not be able to see the reason, but it is there believe me. He is obviously not feeling happy about being left, and I would most certainly never leave my dogs tied up outside a shop. By the time you realised he had stopped barking and gone, it would be too late.

What good is cctv? All it will do is show you who stole him, not how to get him back.



Dogless said:


> This absolutely. I know of someone who left their 5 year old dog outside a shop, as usual. Heard a commotion outside and she had badly bitten a woman. Dog was PTS. No one will ever know whether or not the dog was taunted, had her tail trodden on, whatever. No one witnessed the actual circumstances (or would say they did) and of course the woman stated that it was unprovoked.


I didn't like this because it was likeable, but because it is just the sort of thing that could happen to any dog. There was a dog tied up outside one of our small shops once, I think it was a labrador but can't really remember. He was between me and the postbox and I leaned over him to post my letter. He flew at me.

When I told the owner, he insisted he had never done that before and I have no reason to doubt him. He probably did not like being leaned over by a stranger, but his behaviour could have scared someone into declaring him dangerous. It is really not worth the risk.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Sorry, but the fact is you are are playing Russian Roulette with your dog's safety.

It takes under a minute for someone to untie your dog and walk away. Being chipped won't stop this. CCTV won't stop this. Your dog barking won't stop this.

Dog theft is happening so much right now - I would urge you not to risk your dog's safety by leaving him anywhere unattended.


----------

